# Snapseed-emulating plugins?



## New Daddy (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of plugins that will emulate Snapseed?
I'm now so used to the mobile Snapseed that I tink following the same workflow within LR to do what I do on my smartphone will be time-saving.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 17, 2014)

It seem that what you are looking for are what we call "Develop Presets". Make a search on the Internet and you will find many paid for and free ones. On the other hand, you can easily create such effects in Lightroom and name and save them as Develop Presets; That would fun learning by the way...


----------

